# UK Toy Dog Society Championship Show in Stafford



## petiquette (Jan 13, 2010)

If any of you are coming along to the show at Bingley Hall in Stafford next saturday (March 27), keep an eye out for the P'etiquette stand. 

We'll be there with a selection of our collars and leads for the day.

Hope to meet some of you there.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Do you make whippet collars?

Im looking for a beautiful whippet type collar for my basenji, in a nice soft fabric as the leather ones make her neck sore. I found some lovely ones at Crufts from a foreign company, but they were about £50!! Cant find any UK companies that make what i want..


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Do you make whippet collars?
> 
> Im looking for a beautiful whippet type collar for my basenji, in a nice soft fabric as the leather ones make her neck sore. I found some lovely ones at Crufts from a foreign company, but they were about £50!! Cant find any UK companies that make what i want..


Kitsch Collars
Dog Collar Tassels.htm
really gorgeous - I just wish I had a shorthaired dog to buy one for!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Nah, it was more like these, but more "bling" and furry inside and just looked nicer quality. Not an everyday collar for walking through the mud in but absolutely beautiful..

Over the Top Sample #3


----------



## petiquette (Jan 13, 2010)

At the moment I don't make fabric whippet collars. It is something that I will be doing soon though.


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

petiquette said:


> If any of you are coming along to the show at Bingley Hall in Stafford next saturday (March 27), keep an eye out for the P'etiquette stand.
> 
> We'll be there with a selection of our collars and leads for the day.
> 
> Hope to meet some of you there.


Hi. How did you get on? Hope it all went well for you. We were at the Caravan and Motorhome Spring Fair at Newark. We're also at Thrumpton for Easter Weekend. Are you out anywhere?


----------

